
Ask HN: Most inspirational talk or article? - aakriti1215
What&#x27;s a talk or an article that inspired you? Share it so that it can inspire others!
======
dub-io
Always liked Bret Victor's talks - they are quite popular amongst HN crowd I
think.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pTEmbeENF4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pTEmbeENF4)

